# [e17] e17 - part 2

## grzewho

sorry za ogrzebywanie tematu, ale udało ci się może sprawić, żeby engage współpracowało z e17 ? chodzi mi o to, że mam idealnie skonfigurowane engage, które wyśmienicie spisuje się z e16, natomiast w e17 nie działa wcale (nie ma żadnych ikon, nie przechwytuje żadnych okien, nawet zminimalizowanych)

wiem, że kwesia leży po stronie e17, a może się mylę ?

[fallow_edit]

zeby nie robic 2 watkow o tym samym zamknalem pierwszy dawny i na koncu dalem link do tego w ktorym teraz sie znajdujemy ktory ma byc jego kontynuacja. tu daje takze link do pierwszego 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1983437#1983437

[/fallow_edit]

----------

## nelchael

Podepne sie pod temat: mam ochote pobawic sie e17, kiedy mozna sie spodziewac tego w ~x86?

----------

## Poe

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Podepne sie pod temat: mam ochote pobawic sie e17, kiedy mozna sie spodziewac tego w ~x86?

 

No jeszcze kawalek.. poki co tylko w portage jest cvs, mam ta cvsowa wersje no i szczerze mowiac na dzien dzisejszy nie jest ona idealna do uzywania tego jako defaultowego wm'a. jeszcze sporo denerwujacych bledow, takze jeszcze kawalek  :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Podepne sie pod temat: mam ochote pobawic sie e17, kiedy mozna sie spodziewac tego w ~x86? 
> 
> No jeszcze kawalek.. poki co tylko w portage jest cvs, mam ta cvsowa wersje no i szczerze mowiac na dzien dzisejszy nie jest ona idealna do uzywania tego jako defaultowego wm'a. jeszcze sporo denerwujacych bledow, takze jeszcze kawalek 

 

No to poczekam, narazie Xfce jest najblizej idealu  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

zgadza się, do ideału może jeszcze daleko. ale używać się da. ja osobiście nie mogłem już dłużej czekać   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

no ja tez sie 'napalilem' na e17, ale po skomplowaniu moj zapal dosc monco sie ostudzil ze wzgledu na to, ze 

- zawiera bledy denerwujace mnie

- obsluga zupelnie inna niz w e16, nawet tapety nie potrafilem zmienic, doslownie nic. tylko tyle co dowiedzialem sie z how-ta francuskiego...

----------

## grzewho

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no ja tez sie 'napalilem' na e17, ale po skomplowaniu moj zapal dosc monco sie ostudzil ze wzgledu na to, ze 
> 
> - zawiera bledy denerwujace mnie
> 
> - obsluga zupelnie inna niz w e16, nawet tapety nie potrafilem zmienic, doslownie nic. tylko tyle co dowiedzialem sie z how-ta francuskiego...

 

ad1. moim zdaniem nie można zbyt wiele oczekiwać po aplikacji nie będącej nawet w stadium alfa czy pre-cośtam. zalecam uzbroić się w cierpliwość. z drugiej strony ciekaw jestem o jakich błędach mówisz ?

ad2. zgadza się, obsługa jest zupełnie inna niż w e16, ale "nie potrafiłem" != "nie można", bo ja jakoś potrafiłem

----------

## Poe

 *grzewho wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   no ja tez sie 'napalilem' na e17, ale po skomplowaniu moj zapal dosc monco sie ostudzil ze wzgledu na to, ze 
> 
> - zawiera bledy denerwujace mnie
> 
> - obsluga zupelnie inna niz w e16, nawet tapety nie potrafilem zmienic, doslownie nic. tylko tyle co dowiedzialem sie z how-ta francuskiego... 
> ...

 

niby tak..

co do bledow. ogolnie chodzi mi o dzialanie okien {w e16 po najechaniu kursorem na okno, aktywowalo sie bez klikania, w e17 szfankuje to - raz dziala, raz nie}, poza tym bylo jeszcze pare jakis dziwnych bledow wlasnie z oknami. do tego _u_mnie_ lublil przymulic lub sie zwiesic.. tyle pamietam, bo dawno na nim nie siedzialem 

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ad2. zgadza się, obsługa jest zupełnie inna niż w e16, ale "nie potrafiłem" != "nie można", bo ja jakoś potrafiłem

 

Tak, wiem ze mozna, ale nie kazdy sie urodzil takim geniuszem jak ty i ja jakos nie potrafilem :\

{chyba spory OT sie robi.. przydalo by sie pociac temat}

pozdrawiam

ps

sorki ze pisze w { } wsyztsko, ale cos mi sie psuje klawiatura pod linem i nie mam liczb {tylko 5i 6} i nawiasow okraglych

----------

## fallow

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> sorry za ogrzebywanie tematu, ale udało ci się może sprawić, żeby engage współpracowało z e17 ? chodzi mi o to, że mam idealnie skonfigurowane engage, które wyśmienicie spisuje się z e16, natomiast w e17 nie działa wcale (nie ma żadnych ikon, nie przechwytuje żadnych okien, nawet zminimalizowanych)
> 
> wiem, że kwesia leży po stronie e17, a może się mylę ?

 

ja dalej uzywam e16.7.2 , stary engage chodzil bez problemu pod e17 , nowego przyznam sie ze nie uruchamialem , jesli mowisz ze uzywasz juz e17 jako swojego std wm , to chyba sie skusze i przekompiluje go z obecnego cvs`a  :Smile:  ...wtedy tez pewnie pomecze sie z engage , choc przyznam ze podobami mi sie ten std modul ibar czy jak on tam sie zwie teraz  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

co do OT , Jest juz OT od e17 , hmm...coz chyba zrobie OT part 2 a tamten zamkne i dam linka do nowego ...

cheers.

----------

## grzewho

szczerze mówiąc ten ibar jest padaką w porównaniu z engage, ale może kiedyś coś z niego będzie. ja osobiście z niego nie korzystam.

a wiecie coś na temat gadmana ? jest w głównym menu > gadgets > edit mode. pokazuje półprzezroczyste okienko, które można przesuwać i skalować, ale nie mam zielonego pojęcia do czego może służyć. chyba przegapiłem coś na e-devel. wiecie może o co chodzi ?

----------

## joker

http://www.rasterman.com/files/e17_movie-02.avi

http://www.rasterman.com/files/e17_movie-03.avi

http://www.rasterman.com/files/evoak.avi

widzieliscie te filmiki? o krurcze.... zapowiada sie imponujaco!

----------

## traceqnt

czesc.

Ja juz uzywam E17 i moim zdaniem jest on juz uzywalny.

Jak dla mnie - to to na co dlugo czekalem.

pozdrowienia,

traceqnt

----------

## zalun

zainstalowałem E17 u siebie na laptopie - fajne, niezłe, będę instalował na komputerze stacjonarnym dla rodziny. 

Mam jednak pytanie (uzywalem enl. w czasach "przedkomunikatorowych"): 

W jaki sposób skonfigurować system, żeby kadu (3.9) działało poprawnie? 

W tej postaci jest praktycznie nieużywalne - mam tylko ikonke zdokowaną w lewym gornym rogu ekranu.

Zależy mi na normalnej pracy z "intensywnym" wykorzystaniem dymków.

pozdrawiam

----------

## joker

a warto instalowac e17 z ebuilda? czy lepiej recznie?

----------

## skazi

Ja zainstalowałem z ebulida i ładnie poszło, zero błedów.

----------

## grzewho

 *joker wrote:*   

> a warto instalowac e17 z ebuilda? czy lepiej recznie?

 jasne że z ebuilda !!!

----------

## joker

taka kwestia ze ten ebuild jest z 11 grudnia, moze jakby recznie zainstalowac to bede nowe rzeczy pododawane i mniej bugow ?

----------

## skazi

Nie bo on wszystko ciągnie prosto z cvs czyli będziesz miał wszystko najnowsze.

----------

## joker

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays                                                                                         

 -pipe -o enlightenment e_file.o e_main.o e_user.o e_manager.o e_path.o e_init.o                                                                                         

 e_ipc.o e_error.o e_container.o e_zone.o e_desk.o e_border.o e_pointer.o e_conf                                                                                         

ig.o e_menu.o e_object.o e_icon.o e_box.o e_int_menus.o e_module.o e_apps.o e_at                                                                                         

oms.o e_utils.o e_canvas.o e_focus.o e_place.o e_resist.o e_startup.o e_iconify.                                                                                         

o e_hints.o e_gadman.o e_signals.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L/usr/lib -L/usr/X11R6                                                                                         

/lib -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-li                                                                                         

b/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -lc -lXi /usr/lib/libedje.so                                                                                          

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.so /usr/lib/libecore_x.so -lXcursor -lXinerama /usr/lib/l                                                                                         

ibecore_job.so /usr/lib/libecore_ipc.so /usr/lib/libecore_con.so -lssl -lcrypto                                                                                          

/usr/lib/libecore_txt.so /usr/lib/libecore_fb.so /usr/lib/libecore_config.so /us                                                                                         

r/lib/libecore_file.so /usr/lib/libecore.so /usr/lib/libevas.so /usr/lib/libfree                                                                                         

type.so -lpng /usr/lib/libedb.so /usr/lib/libdirectfb.so /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-p                                                                                         

c-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.so -lgcc_s /usr/lib/libGLU.so /usr/lib/libGL.so -lSM                                                                                         

 -lICE -lXmu -lXt -lXext -lX11 -lpthread /usr/lib/libeet.so -lz /usr/lib/libjpeg                                                                                         

.so /usr/lib/libembryo.so -lm -ldl -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linu                                                                                         

x-gnu/3.3.4 -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4

e_apps.o(.text+0xd8b): In function `_e_app_cb_monitor':

: undefined reference to `ecore_file_monitor_type_get'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [enlightenment] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bin'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

o co cho?

----------

## skazi

spróbuj zrobić tak w  /etc/portage/package.keywords odmaskuj te pliki:

```
x11-misc/engage -*

x11-libs/ewl -*

x11-libs/evas -*

media-libs/imlib2 -*

dev-libs/eet -*

dev-db/edb -*

x11-libs/ecore -*

media-libs/etox -*

media-libs/edje -*

dev-libs/embryo -*

x11-libs/esmart -*

media-libs/epsilon -*

media-libs/epeg -*

app-misc/examine -*

net-news/erss -*

x11-misc/entrance -*

app-misc/evidence -*

media-gfx/elicit -*

media-gfx/entice -*

x11-wm/e -*

dev-util/e_utils -*

dev-libs/engrave -*
```

dzięki temu wszystkie te programy będą prosto z cvs a potem odpal:

emerge -v engage ewl evas imlib2 eet edb ecore etox edje embryo esmart epsilon epeg examine erss entrance evidence elicit entice e e_utils engrave

Ja tak zrobiłem i nie miałem żadnych błędów.

PS. Pytanie do tych co używają E17 jak dodać jakąś pozycję do menu?? Bo gdy używam e_utils i przez to dodam np. thunderbirda to po ponownym uruchomieniu wszystko wraca do momentu przed modyfikacją.

----------

## arsen

Mimo że jestem wierny fvwm to z zaciekawieniem śledze rozwój e17

Trochę odpowiedzi na pytania można uzyskać na:

http://lude.net/edocs/

http://edevelop.org/forum/

----------

## grzewho

jakoś wszyscy ostatnio śledzą rozwój e17... dziwne. nie wiem czy to dobrze  :Confused: 

----------

## tdi

zainstalowalem to i podoba mie sie . ale problem jest z tym ze nie ma snsownego systraya. engage standalone sie ostro wali. Poza tym e_utils sie nie chca skompilowac..

----------

